# Receiver



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

I have a Denon receiver that is not enclosed in a cabinet. Will the dust bother the receiver or is it actually better to have it in the open because of the heat.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most people have it out in the open as heat is the number one reason most receivers fail. Dust is far less an issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

As per usual, I am with Tony. I actually use an old Bell' Oggetti TV Stand setup to the left of my BDI Deploy Max and place my AVR where a TV would otherwise reside.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I place my equipment in a open on all sides rack to keep everything cooler and to make dust less of an issue. If you decide to have it enclosed... I would put a fan in the rack. The fan could be temperature controlled so you don't hear any fan noise although I would still go for the quietest fan I could get so as to go un noticed even during the quietest scenes of your favorite movie.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an onkyo enclosed in a cabinet but it has plenty of space for circulation. I am going to buy a cabinet fan for added precaution.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

My receiver and amp are in an open rack. When they're not in use, I cover each one with a black cloth dinner napkin. Maximum cooling, minimum dust.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Respect! Truth be told, I need to be better about dust prevention as my ML Electrostats literally seem to also double as Air Filters when powered. Using 5 channels of them and having my AVR in open space really states the case for a heavy duty HEPA Filter. Come to that, I think I will buy one today.

I do run the Dyson over the ML's ESl Panels every 2 months, but I am sure I need to do more. Martin Logan used to sell insanely expensive custom fitted Dust Covers for most all their Speakers back when all they made were ESL's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one "over enthusiastic" about my equipment. I keep a reg Swiffer and a Swiffer 360 in my entertainment cabinet drawer and yes, I use it every night before going to bed:help:


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it is better not to put the receiver in a cabinet, as far as dust goes, you could always blow air in it. If it becomes very filty, you may want to bring your receiver outside remove the cover and use an air compressor, if you do that inside your wife may not appreciate the cloud.

If you do it once a year, you do not have to worry about taking your receiver out to clean it, as it would not normally be very dirty.

This is only a recommandation for the receiver, I would not try that on the Martin Login as I would be effraid that the pressure from a compressor could damage them


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Some systems are hidden away and not exposed to dust.
Some are out in the open which is typical.
I prefer the "custom" appearance of built-in.
I've learned from experience that heat will do the most harm and measures to move the air need to be considered. When equipment is evaluated for Safety, depending on the standard, the environment is typically taken into consideration and a Pollution Degree rating is applied. I'm pretty sure any household room will fall within the range of allowable debris. You could always built a "cleanroom" with hepa filters and a negative pressure but that would be a little extreme.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I built shelves attached to the wall in a closet to rack my AV Equipment. It provides ample air flow and I find dust to be minimal. I do dust off the tops of the equipment at least once a month though.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

bxbigpipi said:


> I have an onkyo enclosed in a cabinet but it has plenty of space for circulation. I am going to buy a cabinet fan for added precaution.


the fan will cool no doubt.it wil also suck dust in like mad.check out the inside of an old pc. believe me they get nasty inside.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Is there any kind of cover maybe I can get to cover the receiver while it is on? Something real thin, maybe like a filter that I can use to prevent the dust from going inside?


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

bxbigpipi said:


> Is there any kind of cover maybe I can get to cover the receiver while it is on? Something real thin, maybe like a filter that I can use to prevent the dust from going inside?


Not a good idea, your reveiver will overheat.
If you install it inside a cabinet with a fan, you can install a small filter that will catch the dust before it goes in the amp. but you have to remember to clean or change the filter once in a while, the frequency of cleaning depend on the amoutn of dust you have inside the house, a simple inspection will tell you when it's time to do it


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

why not just dust the inside of your equipment from time to time.all you need is a can of compressed air from wal mart.they sell em about everywhere these days.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You guys are making the dust issue way to big a deal. Ive had my 805 out in the open for almost 5 years now and still have no visable dust inside of it and have never blown it out.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You guys are making the dust issue way to big a deal. Ive had my 805 out in the open for almost 5 years now and still have no visable dust inside of it and have never blown it out.


i kinda agree.the last one i had to dust out was over 20 years old.someone in this thread mentioned using a cooling fan.in that case some dusting every so often.probably will become necessary.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I dust my equipment off once every three to four weeks anyway so I should not have an issue anyway. I just want to add the fan as an additional precaution for heat that's all.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

bxbigpipi said:


> I dust my equipment off once every three to four weeks anyway so I should not have an issue anyway. I just want to add the fan as an additional precaution for heat that's all.


oh yeah no problem adding a fan.i was merely saying be aware.it will cause alot more dust than normal.


----------

